

The Media Attacks On Facebook And Mark Zuckerberg Are Getting Out Of Hand - staunch
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/13/the-media-attacks-on-facebook-and-mark-zuckerberg-are-getting-out-of-hand?hearhear=true

======
DenisM
_Zuck: Yeah so if you ever need info about anyone at Harvard

Zuck: Just ask.

Zuck: I have over 4,000 emails, pictures, addresses, SNS

[Redacted Friend's Name]: What? How'd you manage that one?

Zuck: People just submitted it.

Zuck: I don't know why.

Zuck: They "trust me"

Zuck: Dumb fucks._

I'm having a hard time trying to put this into a flattering (for Facebook)
context.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
The point of the article was that all of us said stupid things in private when
we were 19 years old. Perhaps that's true. But in this case it's a bit like
learning that someone accused of a major embezzlement was shoplifting when
they were 19. I'm inclined to think that there's a pattern here.

------
aphistic
What I fail to understand about this whole privacy outcry on Facebook is why
people thought it was some lock box under their bed in the first place. It's a
public web site and the main focus of it is to (key word here) SHARE
information with your social network. Why would you even consider putting
something that you feel is private on this site in the first place? I've only
been using the site for a few months now when I caved after seeing all my
friends scheduling things on it but that's really all it is. A place to talk
to all my friends (technical and non-technical) at once. If you have some
private pictures to share with them or something to tell them privately just
send it in an email or tell it to them next time you see each other.

~~~
iamdave
There's a difference between "share" and "publish". People signed up intending
to share with their friends; akin to drawing a satiric photo of a friend, and
cupping your palm over it so he couldn't see it, whilst you showed it to
everyone else.

Facebook is now trying to push users into publishing data. Akin to drawing a
satiric photo of a friend, and sending it to the school newspaper.

------
jimfl
Arrington is right, but seems to miss that this serves as the most delicious
illustration of how FB policy can harm its users: by unintentionally exposing
information out of context which could be used against that person in a myriad
of ways, anywhere from forcing an uncomfortable conversation with one's
friends and loved ones, to being blackballed during a job hunt, or school
application.

